# Queensland Symphony Orchestra, has Anyone Been?



## krampster2 (Aug 4, 2015)

They've got a performance of Mahler's 6th and the Rückert-Lieder cycle on the Saturday after next. I'm wondering if anyone has seen them perform and was it worth the ticket?
Also wondering what suitable attire would be, have only ever seen North Queensland Symphony before and being in Cairns the dress was pretty casual.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

(1) They're fine, and Simone Young is a very good conductor. Whether you think the concert is "worth the ticket" rather depends on you. If you like (or at least are interested in) the repertoire, and it's in budget, then go for it.

(2) Anything from neat casual upwards is fine. Singlet, board shorts and crocs might test the bounds of good taste and human dignity.


----------



## krampster2 (Aug 4, 2015)

CyrilWashbrook said:


> (1) They're fine, and Simone Young is a very good conductor. Whether you think the concert is "worth the ticket" rather depends on you. If you like (or at least are interested in) the repertoire, and it's in budget, then go for it.
> 
> (2) Anything from neat casual upwards is fine. Singlet, board shorts and crocs might test the bounds of good taste and human dignity.


Thanks for the response, wasn't not really expecting one to be honest haha, QSO is not exactly the most famous orchestra in the world. At student price I definitely feel like a ticket would be worth it, even if I'm not the biggest Mahlerian in the world. Also it's good to know the expected dress is not that formal because I was worried I'd have to go out and buy a tux or something, really had no idea what people wear to concerts.


----------

